# Plz do Let me Know about Job



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice to see so many expats here.....
Could one guide me how to get job as reservoir geologist/petrophysicist in dubai/abu dhabi?
Are there special recruiters for oil industry recruitment or what is way to search these jobs?
Look forward to hearing from you.

Many thanks..... VIVO


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You need to do your own research and find out what companies are operating in these fields, then approach them yourself. There are quite a few in the UAE.

Good luck.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you experienced? If so, I might be able to help...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Are you experienced? If so, I might be able to help...


Mr Hendrix??

-


----------



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Are you experienced? If so, I might be able to help...


I have experience of about three n half years, plz do help....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Fire me your CV, I'll see what I can do!


----------



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Fire me your CV, I'll see what I can do!


email plz .....?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

gav.mck at hotmail dot com


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Mr Hendrix??
> 
> -


I thought he was Slash?! :confused2:


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Mr Hendrix??
> 
> -


Slash would be more likely!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

good luck with finding oil in dubai! We could really use some....


----------



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

|James| said:


> good luck with finding oil in dubai! We could really use some....


Could one make me know what i asked or just ............ ???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I thought he was Slash?! :confused2:


*sigh* 'Are you experienced?' is a very famous Jimmy Hendrix album... 

-


----------



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> *sigh* 'Are you experienced?' is a very famous Jimmy Hendrix album...
> 
> -


Are You Experienced was the debut album but I'm experienced ......


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Very famous? *cough*


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> *sigh* 'Are you experienced?' is a very famous Jimmy Hendrix album...
> 
> -


Oh! Thought you were talking about his avatar! Whoosh!!


----------

